# New Spectral Illusions Effects!



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks great! Can you guys tell me if your files will play on an iPad or iPhone? I don't have a laptop but if I could use my iPad and run it through a projector that would be ideal.


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

You shouldn't have a problem with that. All our files are .mov Quicktime files. As long as you can hook up a video out, you should be good to go. Let us know if you need any assistance.


----------

